# Can I ride your horse?



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So, I had a conversation with my niece's fiance and he asked me if he can ride one of my horses? I asked "Well, do you know how to ride a horse?" and he says "Well, I am not an expert but I do know how to ride" and I asked "What experiences have you had riding?" and he says "Well, when I was eight years old I was able to ride around the arena by myself, everyone else had to be led." 

I'm not trying to be condescending and I know that everyone has to start somewhere. I'm also aware that 'you don't know what you don't know' But geeze, just because you didn't get killed when you were eight years old doesn't mean that you know how to ride and are not risking getting yourself hurt now. I guess a lot of people don't get that these are animals with minds of their own.

Yes, I will probably let him ride, maybe. Depends on how well he listens.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Maybe you could lead him around the arena ... :angel2:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I hate that question. I had someone ask me that when I first bought saddle horses starting out. I was too new to respond with question. Talk about a train wreck. When I started teaching I had kids always asking to do a particular rotation because it was the cool one to do. Silly as it sounds I discovered making paper airplanes as a class right off taught me infinite things about my students. Because I chose the designs and they got to decorate them (kept the girls happy but the boys got into it too) we all enjoyed it. 

No point really except to say there are ways around. When one of my neighbors came around wanting to ride I asked her if she'd mind coming and taking a class or two so I could brush up on some dressage exercises and she could ride with a pro. She enjoyed the lessons so much we continued that for about 6 weeks before she ever got on mine. Thankfully she picked up quick and was a decent rider. Well balanced. She was one that had nose tail experience. She had owned a horse once but it was a sad neglect case she picked up at an auction she saw a sign for and thought it would be a neat experience. She was military so by the time she had her looking nice and over some of her worst acting out she had to sell her because of deployment. Never ever rode her.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Gah. I hate phones. With the airplanes the most important things I learned were how well they followed instructions and how much attention they paid to detail.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 2 stock answers, depending on the person. If it's someone who is a general know it all, the answer is just plain, "No". If it's someone who is open to learning and willing to do things on my terms (My Barn, My Rules) then I'll either put them up on Skippy, yes the stallion, and lead them around or put him on a lunge line or I'll put them up on Goldie, if they have some riding experience. Goldie is too lazy to do anything to them but walk around. Skippy gives a thrill while being totally safe, "See, you rode a STALLION today!" and will carry them around like a Faberge egg.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

No.... my answer is no.
I counter with wanting to use something I know they value so highly...
If they trust me with their possession then I might with mine...
Difference is my possession has a brain and thinks, reacts and does what he wants, as he wants and for the person to stay safe they must do as told, when told... :|

Rarely do I allow others on my horses anymore.
I learned a hard lesson when a sisters friend who "rode all the time" rode my horse as a teenager...
My heart horse...
She whipped and kicked him, smashed his mouth with unrelenting hands and was a horror...
Yea, she rode....
My horse took just so much then went to the center of the ring and planted his feet...she hit him again and he bucked her off....then stood over her, looked at me and came to me with head down and me crying in horror of what he endured.
Since then...no is my standard answer.
Go rent a very tolerant hack horse if you want to ride..._not my trusted companion._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Some people can be naturals at riding. 

A young man I knew did a lot of trial bike riding, as a junior he was competing and beating adults. His g/friend owned tow mares, mother and daughter. The pair were inseparable, she could only ride if her mother rode with her. 
Enter said lad. He rode a couple of times with the g/friend. Absolutely no fear at all. He expected the horse to be much like a motorbike, point it where you wanted to go and it went! 
In less than 6 months he was not only riding either mare out on its own but also show jumping on both. Style was to be desired but he never socked them in the mouth he just pointed and went!


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

"Sure! 

Do you want to ride the rodeo bucker, the spontaneous galloper around anything that looks like a barrel, the one that spooks and spins at his own shadow, or the one who you'll never get to walk more than 5 feet away from the gate?

We have very nice horses, but none are very beginner friendly. I know of a few lesson barns where you can get some experience."


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

When I was BO in West Virginia, I organized a big group trail ride, which I did fairly often as the priority was trail riding, a boarder asked if her friend could ride one of my horses, I wanted to try out my daughter's new gelding, so said she could ride my personal horse. I knew the girl could ride as I had seen her ride before and didnt question my decision at first.

Once she got into a group setting with her friends, all she wanted to do was gallop and play. The trails we were riding were open to the public, so there were hikers, joggers, bike riders, dog walkers ect...I started to notice my friendly gelding starting to pin his ears, aggressively go after horses next to or around him and act like Ive never seen him act before, so I switched horses with her, damage was done and for the next year or two (wasnt as consistent riding due to being pregnant) I was finally able to correct this horrendous behavior.

So at this point, I dont really let anyone ride him unless its my kids as he's a saint for them, but besides that "one time" Im done allowing that, even instructing her on how to correct him didnt work, too much fun letting him gallop at horses with teeth barred I suppose?!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

For most part i don't let other people ride my horse's i tell them no. Have one person i let ride my horse's my friend who is a very good rider, but she's the only other person that rides my horse's other then my kids and i.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I have folks who haven't ridden before come over sometimes and go for a trail ride with me & my family. If someone started getting rough with one of my horses, I'd have them get off. Hasn't happened yet. Most quickly figure out their horse doesn't need a lot of "control". I do warn them that if their horse bolts, they should give MORE rein and keep riding - that the horse will slow on his own in 50 yards, or run for a mile if they make a big deal of trying to stop him. They seem to figure out on their own that working WITH the horse is easier than controlling the horse.

But when we do this, there are always three of us out riding, two of us from my immediate family. So if someone didn't figure it out, we'd tell them. Just haven't needed to yet. And the horse with the new rider is mostly taking cues from the other two horses and riders.

Probably ought to add that most of my friends are on the far side of 40. A friend's teen used to come ride with us sometimes. But she just wanted to enjoy some sunshine and the desert while hanging out with my daughter...so no worries.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I haven’t been asked that question often. I guess most people I know have their own horses or aren’t interested. I would probably say yes because of that. Granted a few people I know I wouldn’t want on one of my horses, but they are rare.

That said I have a few horses to choose from. So I could probably mount someone with a horse they would click well enough with for a day. I probably wouldn’t put too many people on a young horse. One of my issues is that I tend to make horses that don’t transfer very well lately though, so in all honesty it would likely do my colts well to be ridden by someone else. We are much better about that with the youngest daughter’s colts, because she started with the intention of selling.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

As @LoriF knows, I love to take people riding. I have a couple of well behaved horses, especially Isabeau, who loves to take care of timid beginners. I've had a couple of people over the years that I didn't enjoy having them along and stopped taking them. Interestingly enough, I've never had people I personally invited not work out. It's friends of friends that I didn't like taking. Rare, but has happened. I remember years ago, my jousting partner invited a girl whom he hoped to date. The first ride was OK, not great. The second ride, she came striding over the hill saying, "I'm not riding unless I am in the Steuben Siegfried saddle," my personal saddle and expensive. I said, "Then I guess you're not riding." Arrogant little snot.

Another girl my jousting partner hoped to impress was invited to a medieval horse event, and I let her ride around on my green broke mare. I didn't see her doing anything I wouldn't like, but after about an hour, my sweet mare lay down with the girl and refused to get up. Later, after doing more things with this horse "expert", I could see that she was rough with horses.

One time I started taking a woman who worked with my husband. She'd had a couple of years of lessons, but had never been on a trail ride. We headed down the trail--she was very anxious and nervous--and when we got to a creek crossing with a small incline, she screamed, "Horses can't go down there!" It was clear the trail went that way with lots of hoofprints. I just kept on riding, her horse followed, and she was pretty embarrassed. She gained a lot of confidence on our rides, was a fun person to be around, and I was sad when she moved away.

The ones that really appall me are the strangers in cars who pull over, roll down their windows, and say, "Can I ride your horse?" 

I mostly take kids. I love being around kids and they are so much more willing to listen and do as I ask. It's such a treat to watch them turn into competent riders after a year or two.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This may be one of the few instances where the Arabian stereotype is helpful! Of the handful of random people I have had ask about riding, they promptly changed their mind upon hearing the horses were arabs. :mrgreen:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> This may be one of the few instances where the Arabian stereotype is helpful! Of the handful of random people I have had ask about riding, they promptly changed their mind upon hearing the horses were arabs. :mrgreen:


LOL....Arabs were the main lesson horses oft he barns I grew up around :rofl:


----------



## mkmurphy81 (May 8, 2015)

"Sure! It's $$ per month. I have an opening on Fridays."


I have kids, and I wanted horses. Therefore, the horses had to be kid-proof. I knew the kids' friends would want to ride, so I might as well plan for it. I teach basic beginner small-group lessons. I have as much fun letting kids ride my horses as I have riding myself.


Also, LOL to the Arabian comment. My 21 year old Arabian is as mellow as they come and is quite tolerant of the little kids.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

One of the joys of having few relatives, and fewer acquaintances, is that I rarely get asked that, apart from my coach.

Gibbs, my heart horse, my special one, I actually did not have any issue with him being used, and he gave a lot of people their first safe rides! 

Fergie, the opinionated red mare.....I was very wary of having others ride her, I hated the thought. Had to laugh when one guy who I thought was a bit of a blow hard (why auto correct made that blanket shard, I don’t know) wanted to take Fergie on a group trail ride. I agreed, found out later that he rode her around the arena for a while, then his knee started hurting so he quit, well that was his story, those watching had another view on it.....Fergie was no push button ride.


Stella, yeah, come along and ride, as long as it’s in a lesson, alls good.

Chuck....don’t know, having problems thinking of him as ‘mine’ yet.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Went to a Native American festival today with the kids so we talked about it some more. I told him that he can ride Laela as long as he listens to me and he promised. I would actually trust him more on Star. She does have a tendency to spook once in a ride but probably not at home. Other than that she is a sweet little trail horse. Little is the key word. This guy is REALLY tall so Laela it is. We'll start in the round pen and see how it goes. If it works out ok, then we'll hit the pasture. 

I got to thinking, to bad they live an hour away and have their own busy lives. Not too bad really but I do need to find a riding partner to help exercise these girls. My one niece loves to ride but really can't handle more than an hour because it kills her back. She has issues from an accident that she was in several years ago so it's kind of a kill joy for her.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

First thought: It's funny how the people who my horses don't like are the sort of people I'm not comfortable with either, and those sorts don't make it past the front gate here very often. (That was a very important life lesson, by the way.)

One of our neighbours, not a horse rider, has a real chest-beating "I need to dominate everything" attitude, and he took that to Sunsmart back in 2012, when Sunsmart was best buddies with my late Arabian mare, and was the herd leader, and only recently gelded. Thankfully there was a fence between them, because Sunsmart stood on his hind legs and then charged at the fence in response to that attitude, showing his teeth until the neighbour backed off. Said neighbour was then offended and made unkind remarks about the horse, but I just laughed and shook my head, and told him to look in the mirror, and that the horse was protecting his space and his herd, and that if you approached him with a friendly attitude, he was always friendly back. Anyone here read Harry Potter? It was like Draco Malfoy and his ilk approaching the hippogriffs. I don't let people like that near my horses, not without at least an electric fence in the middle.

Having said that, I've always offered rides on my horses to friendly people my horses have liked, but with me leading them, at least for the first session, and they can have a rope to a halter looped like reins, but not a bit. We usually do a little farm tour like that. This was the most recent ride, by a visiting ten-year-old girl, who'll be back again soon! 

https://www.horseforum.com/horse-ta...re-people-over-790241/page145/#post1970638803

PS: Even DH Brett, a non-rider normally, has been on my horses. This was the last occasion, for Halloween a few years back, when we had a party and he decided to be a Nazgul! :rofl: So I told him he couldn't be a proper Nazgul without a horse, and he agreed to hop on Sunsmart for some snaps.

With and without Middle Earth...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would love to replicate this for Halloween one time.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, that's _amazing_, @LoriF!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SueC said:


> Wow, that's _amazing_, @LoriF!


Wouldn't it be cool to ride through the neighborhood like that, scare the life out of the little kids and then throw candy at them. lol


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Count me in!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to ride through the neighborhood like that, scare the life out of the little kids and then throw candy at them. lol


Did you mean ‘to them’


LOL I vote for ‘at them’


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Did you mean ‘to them’
> 
> 
> LOL I vote for ‘at them’


Um, no, I meant at them. lol But not hard enough to hurt


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

:rofl: Marshmallows should be ultra safe!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SueC said:


> :rofl: Marshmallows should be ultra safe!



But less fun.....candy floss, even safer.



ETA. Cotton candy.....that’s what the colonials call it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

marshmallows that look like eyeballs and hard sugar in the shape of bones sounds good to me.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> But less fun.....candy floss, even safer.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA. Cotton candy.....that’s what the colonials call it.


Aussies call it fairy floss! 

Even though I'm sure fairies don't floss with it. And if they did, I'm sure it wouldn't be very effective.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

LoriF said:


> marshmallows that look like eyeballs and hard sugar in the shape of bones sounds good to me.


Are we keeping the pink ones? And would that be pinkeye? :shock:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is what we need











Perfect aerodynamic and soft....do they still exist. Sherbert saucers we called them.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

They look like UFOs for M&Ms. Yes, far better aerodynamic characteristics than marshmallows. Can you get anything resembling a frisbee action with these? (I could with my old LPs. ;-) The ones I'd bought at age 13...)


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

One of our neighbors has been hitting on my sister and I since his wife passed away last year. One time he asked my sis if he could ride horses with us and said he had ridden years ago. The thing is this guy is like eighty years old! I'm not kidding, he's our dad's age. There's no way we are putting this dude on a horse even if we did want to hang out with him--which we don't. Then she asked him if he thought he could still get himself up on a horse and he said well I think so--lol! Not happening..........


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Generally my answer is no. I like to put different people on my horses but usually people see my horse and are like nope, dont want to ride him. They says he's gorgeous but they can tell he's special or had people look at me ride him and think he's super easy then they cant do anything with him or they're stunned by how insanely bouncy the trot is and overwhelmed by horse powerful he is. Only ridden one other horse as powerful as he is. I think they think I'm exaggerating when I describe him and Im like nope exactly as is and now you understand. Or if he doesnt like someone's energy he will stand in the arena and refuse to be ridden, told someone do not kick or get after him. If you get mad he'll rear straight up, you cant dominate him, you have to convince him. He did that with a kind rider, not an aggressive person. Had FEI riders on him who couldnt even steer or get him on the bit at all, cant tell him what to do or make him do anything or all it is-is a fight for dominance. Have to treat him as an equal and earn his respect and convince him to let a rider ride, else he literally doesnt steer. He can be cantering one way and just randomly switch the other direction because he can or a rider is positioned and has good timing to turn left but they dont make him toe the line into a turn, he'll just turn into the pressure and go the other way. He'll push into pressure. Each person I put on him, I cant tell them how he will be because he is so different rider to rider. I HATE teaching on him because he is not honest, a rider can do everything right but their presence of mind wasnt sure enough or clear enough and he'll be like nope, I do what I want. He figures out all their weaknesses and exploits them to take dominance and control but at the same time he will look after someone who is helpless. If there are small children or animals around he is absolutely perfect and will look after them. Or if someone has a disability and a good heart, he will look after them. But cant do trot or canter with someone who isnt strong enough or skilled enough to organize his power and make him listen and toe the line, else he just bolts and does as he pleases. He's my favorite horse in the world but never met one like him. 

Exception, my bf has almost no horse experience but he and my horse have a really really special bond. But Wonder's trot is incredibly bouncy, so much hang time that I cant really teach him on Wonder unless I'm basically doing in hand on Wonder keeping him at a small jog trot because that horse if he's allowed will just grab the bit and go full throttle. He doesnt get tired either. But Wonder would do anything for my bf, Wonder trusts him absolutely and I think favors him to me.

When I lived in the US family used to ask about riding my horses and I'd always say no due to safety reasons. I know I can fix whatever people do as long as they're not psychologically damaging to my horses but I usually have unpredictable, difficult horses because I like them best. The emotional bond and trust is super strong.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> No.... my answer is no.
> I counter with wanting to use something I know they value so highly...
> If they trust me with their possession then I might with mine...
> Difference is my possession has a brain and thinks, reacts and does what he wants, as he wants and for the person to stay safe they must do as told, when told... :|
> ...



I missed your post HLG, 

I've totally said that to guys at work who outside of work are virtually strangers. They are like "Hey, when can I come ride your horses?" and I reply back "Hey, can I borrow your truck for a couple of weeks?" lol They usually don't ask again.

This guy has been around for a long time. My niece has dated quite a bit and ended up settling down with someone that she's know since she was fourteen. They were never boyfriend/girlfriend until a couple of years ago. I'm not saying that with this comes trust to ride my horse but I think I can let him with supervision. We'll start out slow in the round pen.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SueC said:


> They look like UFOs for M&Ms. Yes, far better aerodynamic characteristics than marshmallows. Can you get anything resembling a frisbee action with these? (I could with my old LPs. ;-) The ones I'd bought at age 13...)


Those are perfect but you can't throw them too hard. I remember the time that I cut someones forehead by throwing a piece of ice at them too hard, ooops.

Reminds me of when my oldest niece with her now husband and a friend of theirs were dressed up as vampires and went into the grocery store. They didn't have a full set of fake teeth, just crowns that went over their eye teeth. Four little boys were out front when they came out of the store and they asked them if they were real vampires. Nieces boyfriend asked them what they thought and all three smiled showing their teeth and the little boys eyes got big. They then threw red M&M's at them and ran.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

pasomountain said:


> One of our neighbors has been hitting on my sister and I since his wife passed away last year. One time he asked my sis if he could ride horses with us and said he had ridden years ago. The thing is this guy is like eighty years old! I'm not kidding, he's our dad's age. There's no way we are putting this dude on a horse even if we did want to hang out with him--which we don't. Then she asked him if he thought he could still get himself up on a horse and he said well I think so--lol! Not happening..........


Awe, he's probably lonely and thinking of days gone by. Not that this is your problem but try to go easy on him. Just tell him that you guys can barely manage the animals yourselves and don't want others to get hurt, and then find him a girlfriend.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't let anyone ride my horse other than me, except my trainer, at least for now. While my horse is a sweetheart, I still wouldn't even put my beginner BF on her. She's pretty sensitive, & she's only 5. She needs a confident, experienced rider. I trust her, but still - if people ask to ride her, I'm like nope. :lol:
I'm the only one who rides her (my trainer has in the past sometimes) right now.

Now, when she's a bit older, and more experienced, etc. then maybe I would let my BF or a friend ride her, or be led around...but for now, nope! :lol:


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

LoriF said:


> Awe, he's probably lonely and thinking of days gone by. Not that this is your problem but try to go easy on him. Just tell him that you guys can barely manage the animals yourselves and don't want others to get hurt, and then find him a girlfriend.


Yeah that's probably true. I told a friend about it and she said there's a real nice senior center near her place where he could meet ladies his own age. So I'll steer him over there if necessary. :thumbsup:


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Quote by @LoriF


> I would love to replicate this for Halloween one time.


Lori, you have the horse for it!! You would look magnificent on Laela with that costume. Come to Shangri La on Oct. 11, 12, 13, 14 and be in the costume contest! Last year Katie's friend was a threstral from Harry Potter on Chorro.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I get asked quite a bit by a neighbor to ride my horse or I should say to go riding with me. I always tell her that I do not have any horses that green or new riders can ride and her answer is always "you know I can ride your sister and I rode together all of the time when we were young!' and yes they did but that was over 30 years ago and guess what - that does not mean you can ride one of my horses. My sister actually asks quite a bit too and I have taken her out on my 21 yr old Appy that has Navicular - YaYa can still dance and jig but does not have a mean bone in her body and prefers to stay in the back of the line so she is safer to let newbies ride

I have seen and heard too many horror stories about what damage can be done in a short amt of time and since we trail ride and most trails are single file up and down ravines it is hard to give someone pointers if you are riding in front - and just plain not safe.

So my personal answer is no - but if I had a super nice really tolerant horse - I may say yes!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Depends on what horses I have around / with me at the time, and who is asking the question and where they want to ride. e.g. last year I had my most recent project gelding down at the arena and a girl asked to ride him. I know her and she is a good rider and the horse is good at arena work so I let her ride him around for an hour or so. He is fun to ride the arena and he has all kinds of buttons so she could try pretty much whatever she wanted on him. Outside the arena on trails or something like that I would not have let her ride him. He is too nervous on trails for me to let somebody else ride him in the mountains. So it is a very subjective question for me and the answer depends on a lot of things. But no matter what I can say for sure that I would never allow them to take the horse where I couldn't see and directly intervene unless it is one of three or four trainers I respect very much around here who are incredible horsemen and horsewoman(in the one case). The question honestly doesn't come up all that often for me. When it does it is often down at the arena when I am working my horses there to get them used to noisy public places and usually if I get asked it is when I have a very flashy / pretty / handsome horse with me. LOL! Nobody ever asks to ride the ugly ones when I have one.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't get asked much by random strangers. I have had one person ask and ask and ask to ride Trigger, at a RODEO no less, where we had him out just for the desensitization to the chaos, rode the grand entry. He's a HOT MESS at rodeos - he thinks he has to be doing something RIGHT MEOW!, so he's a trainwreck of energy and nerves, very little 'thinking' just conditioning to MUST GO FAST.


Dude kept on and kept on - in his defense, I think he wasn't quite all there. I let him hang out and pet Trigger, but not ride him. Absolutely NOT. I didn't even try to ride him beyond the grand entry and around the rodeo grounds a little before it started. NOPE.


Now, I will admit, we've had several kids/young adults/late teens that wanted to learn to Horse. The Old Man, Superman, has taught a LOT of young people, and me, how to ride over the last four years. If someone wants to ride, he's our go-to guy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A friend from the barn has been struggling financially for a while. The mare she is riding was for her daughter, who has quit, so she took her on. Trouble is she is not that experienced or brave, and the mare is not the best match. She should be able to get good money for her, sort out her finances, then buy something more suitable for what she wants to do.


So she has messaged our group asking if the mare sells, she can catch ride on our horses. One girl has said yes, but I’m going Uhhhhh, maybe not...but I don’t want to say no!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> A friend from the barn has been struggling financially for a while. The mare she is riding was for her daughter, who has quit, so she took her on. Trouble is she is not that experienced or brave, and the mare is not the best match. She should be able to get good money for her, sort out her finances, then buy something more suitable for what she wants to do.
> 
> 
> So she has messaged our group asking if the mare sells, she can catch ride on our horses. One girl has said yes, but I’m going Uhhhhh, maybe not...but I don’t want to say no!


Why would you not want to say no?


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

I am so surprised at how many of you have random people asking to ride your horses. I mean, that is a MAJOR imposition. I honestly have never asked anyone if I could ride their horse. EVER. 


Of course, though, several of you have already kindly offered… :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Why would you not want to say no?


She’s a friend, she has done a lot for me, she has an open invitation to borrow my gear...?

My horse though.....probably not.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> She’s a friend, she has done a lot for me, she has an open invitation to borrow my gear...?
> 
> My horse though.....probably not.


I'd establish that boundary real quick then. 

I'd loan you my dress, heck even jewelry but you're not gonna borrow my truck, my trailer or my horse. That's a hard line no for me.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't mind so much about other people riding my horses but usually the ones that I don't mind them riding mine are people that don't usually ask because they have their own. I would be the one asking "hey, want to try riding Laela or Star?" I just get really nervous about someone who wants to ride and their last experience was when they were eight being led around a circle.

In defense of people who haven't ridden for quite a while but actually have had quite a bit of experience. When I first got Bella I had not been on a horse in 20 years with the exception of a handful of times. She was a handful too. She didn't want to leave her pasture buddies, she would try to bolt, I don't think she had ever even seen a trail and wouldn't cross water at first. The people where I boarded her at were quite nervous at first when they heard that I hadn't ridden in quite a while but it all worked out just fine. It's not like they could say no to me riding my own horse. I did pretty much live my childhood on the back of a horse though so that made a good difference for me. I had no fear of her.

Until I had my own, it never occurred to me to ask to ride someones horse.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'd loan you my dress, heck even jewelry but you're not gonna borrow my truck, my trailer or my horse. That's a hard line no for me.


I'd probably let them borrow my truck or my tractor before I would let them borrow my personal riding horses. Ones that I am just turning around for sale though I don't mind if people ride them. A lot of times people want to try before they buy so I end up letting people ride those fairly often before I finally sell them. Usually I meet them at an arena and let them ride the horse there while I watch.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'd establish that boundary real quick then.
> 
> I'd loan you my dress, heck even jewelry but you're not gonna borrow my truck, my trailer or my horse. That's a hard line no for me.


I did let my B/O borrow my trailer once and to be honest, I didn't like it much. If something got wrecked or broken, I don't want to hear 'I'm sorry" I would want it fixed immediately. It was kind of an emergency and her trailer wouldn't fit in the vets parking lot. Still, the farm call would have been cheaper if she broke something.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

This week alone I've been asked by 3 different people if they could ride my horse. I get asked almost weekly by different people. One even said I could ride their TINY PONY IN RETURN. I was like... I'd squish that childs pony. She didn't care "he'll handle it"... ... ... 



I've also been asked if she's up for loan or share. I don't know why (or maybe I do?) but Katie draws a ton of attention. This yard mostly has cobs, welshies and miniatures (old yard had mostly warmbloods and ottbs and other "fancies" etc) so I think it's more that she's just an unusual sight _and_ size here. At old yard Katie wasn't upper crust so to speak so never got asked lol. So sad to type this out... >.< I let staff ride her but that's about it really. I sometimes on a whim offer someone to ride her but it's a whim - if they refuse and ask me later it's unlikely I'll be in the mood. I actually rather a beginner ride her with me on the ground than put someone that can or thinks they can ride - coz she can be too anxious and sharp at times. IDK I guess my short answer is.. nah, not really. Haha.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I looked everywhere for this, for two days. I was looking in the fun SmartPak vids. LOL It isn't a SmartPak vid, that's why I couldn't find it. 



Enjoy!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

@Kalraii where do you keep your horse in London? When I lived in London there was a place near West Ruislip where you could board and or hire horses for riding in the forest and around Ruislip Lido etc. That was 26 years ago though so I imagine the area has grown more city like since then. I always wanted to ride in Epping Forest but I never got the chance.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

@*AndyTheCornbread* I am closer to Bushy and Richmond national parks - can ride both which is just AWESOME as that's like 3600 acres to explore which is just crazy when you consider the rest of the city! I don't really know Ruislip area well having only really drove past it but I'll check it out now


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

@Kalraii I used to ride in the Ruislip Woods National Nature Reserve, it is nowhere near the size of Bushy or Richmond parks. If you are riding in those parks you have a HUGE area to ride in. I always thought riding along the Grand Union Canal would be fun too but I guess the laws there don't allow you to ride on the tow paths along the canal system. Which if you think about it is weird as they were originally made for horses to tow along. I did ride a mountain bike along a good long stretch of it a couple of times though. The narrow boats and the people that live on them were one of the neatest sub-cultures I ran into while I lived there. I only lived in London for two year though so I imagine there was a lot I didn't see.


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

My horses are kept at home so not that many people come in contact with them and ask to ride. When I am asked by someone I know I try to accommodate them. I've never been asked by a total stranger. I enjoy my horses and enjoy sharing them with other people. First thing that comes out is a liability waiver that probably isn't worth the paper it's written on but it does point out the risks involved and requires the rider to assume those risks. I've got a wonderful beginner horse with more whoa than go. When the rider stops kicking she stops moving. If the rider has more experience I've got several more advanced horses that can be a lot of fun. All of our horses are well broke and I've never had an inexperienced rider mess up their training or injure them. I feel fortunate to have horses and try to share my good fortunate with others. As horse enthusiasts we need to encourage others to join our sport to ensure there are enough people to hold shows, rodeos, fox hunts, riding clubs, maintain trails or whatever your interest might be.

Here's one of my favorite horse quotes attributed to Tom Roberts "If you are fond of a horse and wish to do him a real favour – train him well. teach him good manners, good habits, both in the stable and under the saddle. You need never worry about the future of such a horse if any reason you may have to part with him. You assure him of friends wherever he goes. Perhaps the greatest kindness you can do any horse is to educate him well."

I'd like to think that if for some reason I couldn't keep my horses in the future they'd have friends wherever they end up.


----------



## imagaitin (Apr 27, 2012)

LoriF said:


> So, I had a conversation with my niece's fiance and he asked me if he can ride one of my horses? I asked "Well, do you know how to ride a horse?" and he says "Well, I am not an expert but I do know how to ride" and I asked "What experiences have you had riding?" and he says "Well, when I was eight years old I was able to ride around the arena by myself, everyone else had to be led."


Of course I will let any trainer ride; they are insured. And, unless i really know that person, and I know they are great riders, my answer is "no". 

Colorado has a general "release of liability" at horse barns and facilities, stating that people who ride and are around horses know it can be a dangerous activity. BUT.... I don't trust that release to protect me.

*People sue at the drop of a hat.* And, if someone got hurt on my horse, of course I would feel terrible. It wouldn't only affect that person and myself, but my family as well. I play it safe; *"NO"* is the answer.


----------



## Deodar (Apr 13, 2016)

No, just no. I don't need that liability. That said, there are a couple of people I know well and I know how well they ride and more importantly how they treat a horse, I will let them ride. I try to nicely explain to the others that these aren't your typical rental horses that will follow along a familiar trail .


----------



## Vervain (Sep 14, 2018)

LoriF said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to ride through the neighborhood like that, scare the life out of the little kids and then throw candy at them. lol


I had been talking with DH about the same thing! To be honest though, it's my mare that would probably get the life scared out of her on Halloween.


----------

